# LGB Signal Light and TUrnout motors Twitching HELP



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi guys I am pretty new here. I have an LGB Train Set that I have had for quite a long time and I finally decided to buy some other accessories for it. I purchased a COntrol box, some electric turnouts and a Signal light for multiple track fun. However I am having a problem and I am almost sure it has to do with power, or lack of power. And time I throw a toggle on my control box to either switch a turnout or toggle my Signal, the motor just twitches really fast. It should just smoothly click or "toggle." I am using a stock 26v power pack I would LOVE and help I can get.thanks Happy Holidays


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

which control box do you have ? becouse it sounds like you have the wrong one ..... lgb makes two and they look the same but do not work the same


----------



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

the Control box is number 51800: http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=3850&find_section=275


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

thats your problem you need 51750 the box you have are on off switchs and you need one with diodes and momentery switches 


lgb 51750


more info click here


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a lgb 5075 N that I would be willing to seel if it would suit your needs?.. Travis


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

5075N and 51750 have the same functions. LGB went from 4 digit part numbers to 5 digits in the 90's. 

The second digit is the same item with minor changes. With cars and engines it represents different road numbers and with electronics it would be box colors or terminal connections. I have both orange and red 5x75/0 EPL drive control boxes.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan what would the 5075 N be used for?. I picked it up at a show not knowing too much about it and was told it is used for lgb switches/turnouts.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The control box needs the orange and white contacts wired to the EPL drive. Notice that the EPL drive has orange and white colors on the screw terminals. The other 2 connections are for other uses. (Older EPL drives used 3 wires for instance). 

Input can be the black/white terminals, or the jacks on the end. 

I like using the 52750 booster for the input power as it makes the epl units 'snappier'. 

LGB markets a 18 volt 1/2 amp AC unit for the input, or you can use any 18 volt 1/2 amp minimum transformer. 

Site for manual for the 51750 and 51800. 5075N is a 51750!! 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/2137D6E3D2D783D085256A17006A1A94/$FILE/51750_51800_072002.pdf


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe, the best would be, you read for yourself, what you need: 

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf 

(more or less in the middle, "taking control")


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

What do you want for your switch box?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at old catalogs, one of the differences between 5075 and 5075 N is the color. One is orange, the other is red. Both are used to control EPL type motors (Switches and signal light arms).


----------

